# Thermometer for my Rotisserie



## danbono (Dec 31, 2018)

HI All I need a thermometer that stays in the meat for my rotisserie..I have 2 Mavericks and Chef Alarm, can't use them in my rotisserie.
Thanks Dan


----------



## biteme7951 (Dec 31, 2018)

Here is an option:


*Barry.*


----------



## tropics (Dec 31, 2018)

Dan I used Lamars' idea mine is not as pretty.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/making-et732-work-on-my-rotisserie.258216/

Mine showing on the kettle
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/first-time-spinning-fowl.272127/
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 31, 2018)

How about a instant read no probe needed just aim at the meat and read the temp.

Warren


----------



## tropics (Dec 31, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> How about a instant read no probe needed just aim at the meat and read the temp.
> 
> Warren


Warren that would work. But think of all that extra time being added opening the kettle. JMHO
Richie


----------



## tallbm (Dec 31, 2018)

danbono said:


> HI All I need a thermometer that stays in the meat for my rotisserie..I have 2 Mavericks and Chef Alarm, can't use them in my rotisserie.
> Thanks Dan



I think you are screwed in that regard.
I looked at the one truly wireless option (the Meater) and it's operating temp ranges seem a little too low to risk ruining it in a rotisserie cook... but I could be wrong.  
The meat IT top range is 212F and the external portion of the probe that senses oven/smoker/grill temps is 572F.
Controlling the temp on my gas grill with my rotisserie setup is not a simple task.
Different areas of the grill are different temps, the temp at the lowest portion of the meat to the flame vs the upper portion of meat away from the flame is drastically different, and I have to work burner dials to try and manage the temp.

I did this exercise just last night rotisserie roasting coffee beans and using an instant read IR thermometer gun to try and get a temp on the beans to know what temp they are roasting at.  I am not very confident in the temp measurements right now and I am winging it relying on trial and error attempts and experience to guide me into the future :eek::confused::confused:  

I had to keep opening the lid and letting heat escape and dialing the gas down to try and keep temps within my roasting range.  Also I don't even know if the beans are really getting roasted at the temp I'm reading because I'm shooting the laser beam into a cage that is rotating beans all over the place so I don't know if I'm getting metal temps, bean temps, or grill temps (as the beam passes through holes in the cage to hit the grill).  I am just kind of eyeball averaging all the numbers I am getting to try and stay in a roasting range of 410F-450F hahaha.
When I temp the grill just under the roasting cage I get 700F or higher temps so that scares me with the Meater having a 572F upper limit but hell I don't know if I'm temping the flame or the metal flame spreader thing, or if that distance and reading is a poor measure to go off of to begin with.  Again it is all a trial and error learn with experience approach so I'll know more the more I do this exercise.

It seems to me that stopping the rotation and doing an instant read may be the best bet you have for the time being.

I hope this info helps :)


----------



## tropics (Dec 31, 2018)

tallbm said:


> I think you are screwed in that regard.
> I looked at the one truly wireless option (the Meater) and it's operating temp ranges seem a little too low to risk ruining it in a rotisserie cook... but I could be wrong.
> The meat IT top range is 212F and the external portion of the probe that senses oven/smoker/grill temps is 572F.
> Controlling the temp on my gas grill with my rotisserie setup is not a simple task.
> ...





tropics said:


> Dan I used Lamars' idea mine is not as pretty.
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/making-et732-work-on-my-rotisserie.258216/
> 
> Mine showing on the kettle
> ...


I've been using Lamars' mod for a few years no problem
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 31, 2018)

tropics said:


> Warren that would work. But think of all that extra time being added opening the kettle. JMHO
> Richie




Was thinking open air rotisserie not on kettle with a lid. But he is opening the kettle anyway to use stick thermometer. 

Warren


----------



## tropics (Dec 31, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Was thinking open air rotisserie not on kettle with a lid. But he is opening the kettle anyway to use stick thermometer.
> 
> Warren


Not if he can make the little bracket 
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 31, 2018)

So what your saying is make a bracket to hold the unit and mount on the end of the rotisserie and use the probe. 

Warren


----------



## tropics (Dec 31, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> So what your saying is make a bracket to hold the unit and mount on the end of the rotisserie and use the probe.
> 
> Warren


Warren yes that little bracket works.Here is a pic I took last week you can see my monitor on the window sill.






Richie


----------



## rexster314 (Dec 31, 2018)

tallbm said:


> I think you are screwed in that regard.
> 
> I had to keep opening the lid and letting heat escape and dialing the gas down to try and keep temps within my roasting range.  Also I don't even know if the beans are really getting roasted at the temp I'm reading because I'm shooting the laser beam into a cage that is rotating beans all over the place so I don't know if I'm getting metal temps, bean temps, or grill temps (as the beam passes through holes in the cage to hit the grill).  I am just kind of eyeball averaging all the numbers I am getting to try and stay in a roasting range of 410F-450F hahaha.
> When I temp the grill just under the roasting cage I get 700F or higher temps so that scares me with the Meater having a 572F upper limit but hell I don't know if I'm temping the flame or the metal flame spreader thing, or if that distance and reading is a poor measure to go off of to begin with.  Again it is all a trial and error learn with experience approach so I'll know more the more I do this exercise.
> ...



RE: I've been doing pretty good roasting my coffee. Since I got a good 2 pound capacity drum and high speed rotisserie motor, I'm getting excellent, even roasting and usually takes around 15 minutes at the most for most of my roasts. My grill is a 6 burner. I initially turn on all the burners to get up to temp, the hood thermometer will read around 600 and I've verified with my Thermoworks Smoke grill probe that it's about 25 deg higher. When it reaches temp, I'll put the beans on the spinner and turn it on around 45 rpm. I'll then turn down the 2 center burners that are directly under the roasting drum, leaving the other 4 on high. I listen religiously for the first crack to begin. On some coffee, like Jamaica Blue Mountain and the Hawaiian coffees, I'll pull the beans right after the first crack or a couple minutes afterwards. Other coffees I'll roast to just when the second crack starts and I'll pull the beans at that time. I don't like over roasted coffee, too much burn flavor for me, but my way works out the best for us. I don't probe the coffee nor do i use my laser thermometer either. Laser will pick up more temp from the basket than coffee inside anyway. I guess this is a roundabout way of saying I roast my coffees at around 625 or so.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 31, 2018)

tropics said:


> I've been using Lamars' mod for a few years no problem
> Richie



Lamar's mod is the ticket!


----------



## danbono (Jan 1, 2019)

tropics said:


> I've been using Lamars' mod for a few years no problem
> Richie


THanks Richie  I think that is the way to go.
Dan


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 2, 2019)

tropics said:


> Warren that would work. But think of all that extra time being added opening the kettle. JMHO
> Richie



I suppose that's all in how you look at it....
Added time = added beers.


----------



## lamar (Jan 3, 2019)

Glad you like the mod Richie,  Mine works well.  Never have to open the lid to check IT.  I did mess up  one probe by not securing the excess wire on , but that was operator error.

Lamar


----------



## B-THRASH (Aug 12, 2019)

There are two makers of true wireless probes, each has a sensor for ambient & insertion temp readings 1) Meater.com 2) SharperImage.com: Wireless Meat Thermometer. I plan to buy one or the other for my rotisserie soon!!!


----------



## b-one (Aug 14, 2019)

Maverick has a rotisserie setup. Buy it and let us know how it works...
I only check temp when it looks done and it seems to work well enough.


----------

